# 9months 63lbs



## oscar the grouch (Jan 16, 2010)

if you have a dog close to 9 months please post a picture i would love to see.
this is my pup o.g.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie around 9-10 months 80 pounds =)


----------



## oscar the grouch (Jan 16, 2010)

holy moley.....this is my first ptibull so im just learning about the different blood lines etc... is he apbt or a bully and do you know his blood line?...he is huge and awesome looking


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Pancake after a romp in the kiddie pool. She's 48 pounds and nearing 9 months.


----------



## oscar the grouch (Jan 16, 2010)

Pancake said:


> Pancake after a romp in the kiddie pool. She's 48 pounds and nearing 9 months.


lol if thats all i need to knock my dog out i think im going to buy a kiddie pool today....nice pic


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

oscar the grouch said:


> holy moley.....this is my first ptibull so im just learning about the different blood lines etc... is he apbt or a bully and do you know his blood line?...he is huge and awesome looking


Thank you he is actually a apbt x american bully cross. He is funky looking sometimes I think he has mastiff in him because of his head but yea.. lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Sativa at 8 months


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

oscar the grouch said:


> lol if thats all i need to knock my dog out i think im going to buy a kiddie pool today....nice pic


It's close to 100 degrees today so she will play outside in short bursts. Hot weather really takes it out of them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*This is Camouflage. She is 6 months old*


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

George at 9 1/2 mo n 58ish pounds...

























its hot out 








he's about 4 inches taller than lacey now, and he's got 5 pounds on her at this point...


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

sumo is 7 months and weights 44 pounds.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

blue at 10 months 50lbs









diamond @ 9 months 34 lbs


----------



## oscar the grouch (Jan 16, 2010)

you guys have some nice pups....seems there is a wide variety of pit bulls...i would love to see more


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bunch of good looking pups all around!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

oscar the grouch said:


> if you have a dog close to 9 months please post a picture i would love to see.
> this is my pup o.g.
> View attachment 7051
> 
> ...


O.G. is a good looking brindle pup, he's sharp!


----------



## kidkiwi07 (Dec 5, 2009)

*this is chev hes 9 months and im unsure of his exact weight*


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

I can't seem to get my pictures to load, but beautiful dogs everyone!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Twilight is 9 months. I think she weighs between 33 and 40 pounds.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OOOO I dicovered a laser pointer this weekend, Gargamel is tired after chasing it for like 10 minutes! but now he is anti sticka nd balls and keeps looking for the light. here he was at 9 and a half months. He has only gained muscle and defination and 7lbs since these pics. He is a year and a half now.

Having issues with attaching pictures for some reason. here is a link to the ones on flickr of him when he was 9 and a half months.

GARGAMEL on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

GARGAMEL on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well here is a Picture of Kilo at 9months at 75lbs, now he is 10months not sure how much he weighs


----------



## oscar the grouch (Jan 16, 2010)

nice pups...it is really amazing to see so many different pitbull puppies....just wondering i get asked alot if o.g. is a blue brindle and i honestly dont know. does anyone have a picture of a blue brindle?


----------

